# Tailor Time...



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I've taken a few days off work and managed to sneak out yesterday arvo for a few hours. I trolled a shallow diving 4" hardbody for bigger critters and I was also trolling an SX40 in shallower water and along floating pontoons.

About 20 minutes into my paddle the rod with my bigger lure came up tight and a healthy 46cm tailor showed itself after a good fight. check out the pic - there's an old hook still hanging out of his mouth from a previous bust off.










50m further on another hit on the same lure and another good sized tailor. As there was obviously a school of them I popped another cast out and was hit by another tailor.

Action went quiet after that, but with 3 fish in the bag on ice after half an hour a good afternoon was already had...and I still had another 2 hours before sunset!










For the record, the SX40 caught 2 flathead (just undersize) a couple of good whiting and a few small critters which were all released.


----------



## FishFinder (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice haul there davey.  Love the antics the old tailor do when hooked specialy on light gear. Well done! :wink:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Well done Dave. Would have gone down a treat for dinner last night.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Good fishing there dave. So are you saying there was a school of tailor and they didnt touch the sx-40 :shock: Has anyone on here got a tailor on an sx-40 yet?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

scotty beefs said:


> Good fishing there dave. So are you saying there was a school of tailor and they didnt touch the sx-40 :shock: Has anyone on here got a tailor on an sx-40 yet?


Annoyingly common! Choppers love them, but I haven't got any of a decent size on them. If you're catching tailor, especially choppers, it probably means you're moving too fast for bream.


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

scotty beefs said:


> Good fishing there dave. So are you saying there was a school of tailor and they didnt touch the sx-40 :shock: Has anyone on here got a tailor on an sx-40 yet?


Some nice fish there Davey...looks likw you had a good day for it.

I caught a nice tailor last weekend on SX40, see last report 

Dan


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm the same as Peril. Catch heaps of choppers (up to 30cm) on smaller lures and soft plastics but haven't caught any bigger ones up until now. Have caught most of mine this year on small silver metal lures (maniac 7 and 9 gram) lures which have been cast and fast retrived over weedbeds and around rocky outcrops.

These were the first 'keepers' I've got this year. Dinner tonight! plus a few fillets still left over..


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Good one Dave a feed of fresh tailor takes some tossing when bled well


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Very nice done in the hot smoker too, yummmm


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yumm... gotta get me one of those smokers..

I bled these fish straight away and put them in my cool bag in ice.

filleted straight away when I got home and went into a teriyaki marinade. a couple of minutes in the frypan served with some home made fried rice. sensational..


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

DaveyG, that sounds awesome. Fresh Tailor is hard to beat I reckon.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:evil: Geez Davey G

First ya gotta bash us over the head with the catch then ya turn around and shove it down our throat. Yum it tasted great mate cant wait to get out on the Hacking for a bash. Im out on the bay this Thursday with my old man and 2 eldest so fingers crossed. Yes we are fishing from a stink boat, yes I know I am desperate  

How can I live with myself :roll: :wink:

Happy fishing Russ

Lest we forget


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:evil: Geez Davey G

First ya gotta bash us over the head with the catch then ya turn around and shove it down our throat. Yum it tasted great mate cant wait to get out on the Hacking for a bash. Im out on the bay this Thursday with my old man and 2 eldest so fingers crossed. Yes we are fishing from a stink boat, yes I know I am desperate  

How can I live with myself :roll: :wink:

 fishing Russ

Lest we forget


----------

